# موضوع صباح الخير للجميع... مكتب ابوالعبدللخدمات السياحيه بسوريا



## سميرة (18 أبريل 2010)

*مكتب ابوالعبد للخدمات السياحيه بسوريا* 
*تاجير افخم واهم القصور والفلل والمزارع والشقق *
*السياحيه والعائليه*
*بمدينه دمشق وريف دمشق*
*حجوزات فندقيه تاجيرافخم انواع السيارات*

*خدمات خاصة لرجال الاعمال*
*للحجز والاستفسار*
*هاتف*
*563453 933 00963*
*لمذيد من التفاصيل ولمشاهد الصور *
*تفضلو بزيارة موقعنا*

*WWW.ABOALABD.COM*​


----------

